# Trike rider in Bentley (Doncaster)



## BlackPanther (23 Aug 2012)

I saw my first fellow 'bent rider today.....I thought I was the only one in Doncaster. Unfortunately I was in the car (going to the Post Office for 4 new passports) so I only caught a glimpse of it, couldn't even tell the make/model. Was it someone on here?


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Aug 2012)

I saw one in Krakow, Poland, in the summer.

Steve


----------

